

Skype exploit reveals user IP addresses - casemorton
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57424107-94/skype-exploit-reveals-user-ip-addresses/

======
frogtown
Python code for skype user IP look up here at github:
<https://github.com/zhovner/Skype-iplookup/>

